

‘If the Police Had Done Something, She Would Be Alive Today’ - eshvk
http://india.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/01/03/after-rape-victim-commits-suicide-in-punjab-family-blames-polic/?ref=asia

======
jetti
There was another article that I saw on MSN this morning about rape in India:
[http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/01/03/16321396-india...](http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/01/03/16321396-india-
gang-rape-victims-father-hang-the-monsters-responsible?lite)

It is sad that women have to live with it and that the perpetrators rarely
seem to see justice.

